# stability?



## jackdaddycustoms (Jun 24, 2013)

i am fixing to get a new kayak. a hobie kayak. i am leaning towards the PA but i want to make sure it is just as stable as the outback if not more. i have fished out of an outback and felt like i was very stable and want that same stability in my next yak. by the way, most of my fishing will be out in the gulf with the occasional bay or lake trip. thanks in advance!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

A PA is a lot more stable than an Outback. 

Check out a Native Mariner if stability is your main concern. Same amount of stability as a PA for about $1000 less. Just a little different drive system.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

The PA is the most stable of the Hobie line (the 14 at least). One word of advice is when you get a cart, get the larger wheeleez and not the small 24cm ones on the hobie trax cart. Pulling the PA across the sand with the smaller wheels is pretty damn hard especially when you have it loaded down. The larger 30cm wheels make it much better! Been there done that...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

The Mariner will also outperform the PA in surf based on what I have read here. But the Mariner is far easier to paddle also. I can stand and throw a 10' net from the Mariner.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Jackson Big Tuna gets my vote but I like to paddle.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

How much does a mariner cost?? Ballpark?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> How much does a mariner cost?? Ballpark?


I got my 2011 new for $1800 back then.

Looks like new is $1899 or so now. Pensacola Kayak and Sail is the local dealer. Give them a call and see that they have and what kind of prices they have.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

PKS only has two left until the 2014s come out.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jackdaddycustoms said:


> i am fixing to get a new kayak. a hobie kayak. i am leaning towards the PA but i want to make sure it is just as stable as the outback if not more. i have fished out of an outback and felt like i was very stable and want that same stability in my next yak. by the way, most of my fishing will be out in the gulf with the occasional bay or lake trip. thanks in advance!


I can stand on the very back of my PA and barely get my toes wet...then walk back to the seat. The PA is in a class of it's own when it comes to stability.


----------

